# Forum Technical Questions >  >  In the General Section

## stbartshopper

Remove all stickeys except to our Forum Readers. The rest are outdated and may give incorrect info to the readers.

----------


## JEK

Some contain links to the WIMCO blog that is frequently updated. The OP can decide if the content should go or stay.

----------

